# My wireless network disappeared



## khuminis

I have a cable modem and it is attached to my computer, and it is also attached to a wireless router that we have been using for various wireless things around the house, like our phones and also the Roku box (for Netflix, etc). 

When I got the wireless router I was told to set up a private network and to use a password. I did this (though I don't remember how) and whenever a new device was first trying to access the wireless from the router it found the network name I gave, and I put the password in and used the wireless.

Last night we had some trouble watching something on Netflix using the Roku box and it connected to wireless but not to the local network. Then this morning it did not even find the wireless connection. I looked at my iphone and saw I had astrong wireless signal, but when I looked at the wireless settings it just said "linksys" (the wireless router) -- the network I had set up was gone!

I looked on my PC in Control Panel, Network and Sharing, and the network I had set up and named does not pop up as one that's available. However when I click on "Manage Wireless Networks" that wireless network I had set up is still listed there -- it's just not showing up. 

Somehow that got dis-associated with my router. I'm very confused and have no idea how to re-establish the connection between the router and the network name/password I had established. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r

How are you connecting both the computer and the router to the modem? One on ethernet and one on usb?
Normally you can not attach a router and a workstation to the modem. Reason for this is the isp usually only supplies one ip address which should be on the routers wan port not your computer.

Concerning the wireless issue have you rebooted the router?
Have you logged into the router and reviewed the wireless settings?

Usually for wireless you name your ssid something like MyHomeWireless or something unique so you know you are connecting to your wireless not someone elses.

Does sound like perhaps the wireless died on the router if its not broadcasting anymore. But confirm the wireless settings and see if you can see your wireless network again.


----------



## khuminis

The wireless is still broadcasting -- that's the "linksys" I referred to in my message. It's just not using the name and password I assigned to the wireless when I hooked it up. So it's unsecured at this point, and all the devices I have that have my network name and password programmed into them (like the roku box, and also my wireless speaker system) are not working.

I don't know what you mean by logging into the router. How do I do that?

Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r

your wireless speaker system has nothing to do with your wireless network.

"It's just not using the name and password I assigned to the wireless when I hooked it up."

But you say the name linksys, which you say is what you named the ssid, is seen. So it would appear that only the password is the problem.

You did change the admin password from the default when you configured the router?
Just wondering if someone got into your router and changed the settings.

if its just the wireless passwork then log into the router and reset the password again.


----------



## khuminis

My wireless speaker system uses my wireless to play music from my iPhone. I programmed the wireless network into it when I got it -- the name I gave it as well as the password. It is not working now, because the network I set up is not working. That is why I mentioned it.

I did not name my wireless network "linksys". Linksys is the router itself. If the network name you create is not working, the router just broadcasts unsecure under the name "linksys." That is what is happening now because the secure network I set up is no longer working, for some reason. 

How do I log into my router?


----------



## Fred Garvin

As long as you aren't connecting to someone else's *Linksys* wireless network, then your router crapped out for some reason. You will need to re setup your wireless network. Push the reset pin in on the router for about 15 seconds to set it back to the factory defaults. Plug an ethernet cable from your PC into a LAN port on the Linksys. Type in 192.168.1.1 in a browser to access the router's setup page. Password should be *admin*. Reconfigure the wireless network name and password then pull the ethernet cable and try to connect wirelessly. You can also look up the manual for your router on Linksys's website.


----------

